#  >  > Occult Discussion >  >  > Occult Symbols >  >  >  An Old amulet

## Grimlock

An old friend gave me this a couple of years back. I don't like wearing it, it just puts me off, perhaps someone here can tell me why.

Thanks in advance.



The inner middle spells... Xpus with a line horizontal above it

outer from 11 o clock position clockwise
A G L A C and what then looks like a sidways HV

----------


## Vir Sapiens

AGLA I recognize. I'm not entirely sure the C and the other symbols are part of it. AGLA is notariqon for Ateh Gibor le-Olam Adonai which translates to Thou art mighty forever my Lord. Might have a tenuous link to kabbalistic magic, more likely a medieval tradition that used kabbalistic teachings. The other symbols I cannot identify. Even my catch on the AGLA might be wrong if those other symbols somehow affect it but, AGLA is just a Hebrew Godname and not anything you should worry too much about unless you have a thing about Judeao-Christian belief systems.

----------


## Grimlock

Ah, you see that's exactly where I sit. I recognized that part, having done a fair amount of research. 

Probably just another random Kabalistic item. Although the friend I received it from (as a gift) Did remove it carefully from his alter before handing it to me. I think I wore it for a day and it just didn't feel "koushir" so I put it away for a few years, I completely forgot about it until tonight. 

And lol, no Neo-Judaic worries from my side.

----------


## Vir Sapiens

I swear I have seen that hexagram before though I just can't for the life of me, remember where. It almost looks like the Seal of Solomon, especially with the AGLA but it doesn't have the Tetragrammaton or the alpha and omega and it doesn't have the Tau in the central gate. Still the crosses at the points and the AGLA are definitely from the Seal of Solomon.

----------


## Veritas_Requiem

> I swear I have seen that hexagram before though I just can't for the life of me, remember where. It almost looks like the Seal of Solomon, especially with the AGLA but it doesn't have the Tetragrammaton or the alpha and omega and it doesn't have the Tau in the central gate. Still the crosses at the points and the AGLA are definitely from the Seal of Solomon.


i think the c is actually the symbol for omega. As for the first symbol in the center, its angelic script for the letter A, as for the rest i have no idea...

~Veritas

----------


## Vir Sapiens

you may be right about the C now that I look at it more but it is still missing some things for the Seal of Solomon. When you say Angelic script I'm guessing you mean the Enochian keys and not the Celestial alphabet because the latter's aleph character doesn't look like that. I had originally considered Enochian myself but, if you look carefully you'll notice that whatever character that is lacks the small protrusion off the leg of the L shape that is present on the Enochian A.It also would be backwards I believe and upside down. It's very very similar though but, since the other characters in question don't seem to correspond to the Enochian keys I'm wondering if it isn't something else, or perhaps a unique variation. That one odd cluster that sits in the same ring as AGLA looks almost like the Cheth character from the Alphabet of the Magi. There are lots of similarities but no real correlations that I can find.

EDIT: Found it. It's from the Heptameron by Peter de Abano. There is good evidence that Lemmegeton borrowed heavily from this text, if not in it's "original" form then most certainly in later translations. In essence it is more or less identical in function to the Seal of Solomon.

EDIT 2: After further research I can tell you this about that hexagram. It has very specific instructions for its creation. I quote from the text," Deinde sumat hoc pentaculum Die & hora Mercurij, crescente luna, in charta vel membrana hÃâdi. Sed prius dicatur super illo, Missa Spiritus sancti, & aspergatur Aqua Baptismali. " Translation," Then take this Pentacle made in the day and hour of Mercury, the Moon increasing, written in [paper or] parchment made of a kids skin. But first let there be said over it the Mass of the holy Ghost, and let it be sprinkled with water of baptism."

This amulet seems to deviate from the text in regards to the material but, it may still be potent if it was created at the appropriate hour. The text ascribes no specific powers to the hexagram outside of the context of the rituals described in the text. It's still a very cool find, definitely not one I had seen before. Also of interest you mentioned a strange feeling when you put it on. According to the text there is an oration to be spoken when donning it.

"Ancor, Amacor, Amides, Theodonias, Anitor, per merita Angelorum tuorum sanctorum Domine, induam vestimenta salutis: vt hoc quod desidero, possim per ducere ad effectum: per te sanctissime Adonay, cuius Regnum permanet, per omnia secula seculorum, Amen."

Translates; "Ancor, Amacor, Amides, Theodonias, Anitor, by the merits of thy Angel, O Lord, I will put on the Garments of Salvation, that this which I desire I may bring to effect: through thee the most holy Adonay, whose kingdom endureth for ever and ever. Amen."

Perhaps try that before putting it on and seeing if that helps.

----------


## redmonk

This symbol has to do with the dagger prayer or dagger exorcism , AGLA is the name of one race of the godly hierarchy , he is subordinated to Elohim who is the architect of this galaxy. 
The dagger is a must have in the altar , it is used in many rituals, just like the sword is.

----------


## grim789

The middle sign almost looks like the letter "A" from the enochian alphabet might check into it the star of david and the other symbols i dont recognize good luck though.

----------


## Grimlock

Thanks Vir Sapiens

I'm reading up on the Heptameron as I type this, and I find the symbol clearly there. 

Mystery solved. 

I'm very surprised that my friend had this in his possession, I'm fairly sure he wouldn't have known of it's origins. Yet now I need to contact him and ask where he procured such an item. 

I will of coarse recite the oration when putting it on, however, I will first read through the Heptameron. 

Thanks for the replies. Excellent community!

----------


## Eumendies

A really nice item - it has for long been a part of my "wish list". Please ask your friend where did he get such a nice item. Thank you

----------

